# flashing temperature symbol this morning



## bladerunner67 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi All,

Started the car this morning and scraped the ice off when I got back in to drive off noticed a temperature symbol flashing in the centre where the service intervals come up, drove about 20 yards down the road and it went off and actual temp came up -5 0c, is this just an audi warning thing that the cars not ready to be driven?

car drove fine, only asking as i had the thermostat changed 2 weeks ago?

cheers


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

it's normal from the sounds of your description mate 

Charlie


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

What Charlie said. It's the car warning you it's cold outside, so drive carefully.


----------



## bladerunner67 (Oct 5, 2010)

thought it would be something likethat  , but with having the thermostat done made me wonder. :?

cheers guys


----------



## cogsy1976 (Jun 5, 2010)

I was going to post exactly the same thing myself as mine did this as well.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

bladerunner67 said:


> .... a temperature symbol flashing in the centre where the service intervals come up,


I have never had this warning come up :?

Are you sure it wasn't the coolant warning light....









Mine comes on regularly in the cold weather even though I have enough coolant.

This is a common problem caused by dirty sensors giving false readings. Remove the top of your coolant bottle and gently use a screwdriver to scrape the 2 prongs at the bottom of the bottle to remove any built up dirt.

Saj


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Agree with Saj. There is no flashing light for outside temp warning. Only the frost symbol from 5.0c and below. I have the same flashing coolant symbol when cold. My connections on the expansion tank were green and this only happens in cold weather. anything that flashes is usuall a sign or somehting requiring immediate attention. My A4 sometimes has the brake symbol flashing when cold then goes off after 5 yards.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Coolant Symbol will flash and go off, as long as it goes off its a normal TT thing.

It was posted on here that if you take the cap off when cold, you will see two prongs in the water (Might need a torch), run a screw driver (or similar) over them lightly to get the crud off and it may solve the issue. I know it did for mine, 2 years ago.

Its just started doing it again, so will have another go at the weekend.

Rob


----------



## cogsy1976 (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah mines the coolant one it was flashing and beeping then went off!

I thought it meant it was overheating and I had only just started it :lol:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

T ROB T said:


> Coolant Symbol will flash and go off, as long as it goes off its a normal TT thing.
> 
> It was posted on here that if you take the cap off when cold, you will see two prongs in the water (Might need a torch), run a screw driver (or similar) over them lightly to get the crud off and it may solve the issue.


Used to get this with my MK1 in cold conditions as said clean the two metal prongs and should cure problem if they are corroded up


----------



## Johny D (Feb 27, 2010)

SAJ77 said:


> bladerunner67 said:
> 
> 
> > .... a temperature symbol flashing in the centre where the service intervals come up,
> ...


last couple of days (lots of snow up her in the N East) i've had a symbol pop up upon starting the car, having checked this list im certain its the 'fault in the brake system' icon, it beeps then goes off, never had an issue with the brakes so i put it down to the temperature outside....anyone else had this?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I had the coolant level warning flash at me like crazy the other morning. It went away pretty sharpish though.


----------



## mr b.g (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry for jumping the post!

Im a newbie and I wanted to ask if this 



means anything to you as it doesnt mean anything to me!

Thanks!

mR b.G


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

mr b.g said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for jumping the post!
> 
> ...


thats just the warning symbols that can come up on the dash each one means something diffrent, if i had all them car would be in a bad state and need some looking at.


----------



## mr b.g (Oct 28, 2010)

Well thats from my car, so is my car ok? does it need oil top up or screen wash or something??

mR b.G


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

mr b.g said:


> Well thats from my car, so is my car ok? does it need oil top up or screen wash or something??
> 
> mR b.G


No, that appears just to be the DIS cycling through ALL the warning lights to check them - nothing to worry about!

If a symbol appears when you set off and stays on - then its a genuine warning!

Saj


----------



## mr b.g (Oct 28, 2010)

oh excellent! i was getting worried!

thanks for the help!

mR b.G


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i had this warning again this morning... a quick turn off and back on and all is fine... need a new water bottle anyway as it's getting stained so will clean / replace the sensor at the same time.,


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> i had this warning again this morning... a quick turn off and back on and all is fine... need a new water bottle anyway as it's getting stained so will clean / replace the sensor at the same time.,


why dont you just take the bottle off put some bi carb soda in it and fill with hot water and that will clean it, rinse out and replace. water bottle money saved.


----------

